
Maximum Wage - sanj
https://howwegettonext.com/maximum-wage-3e21048fc107#.v4h3gcvab
======
tracker1
I'd be more inclined to agree, on a few limitations... reduce patent
protections to 5 years for any technology implemented completely in software,
or protections against software implementations for the first 5 years.

Not pay anyone (including) officers within a company (including bonuses and
stock options) in excess of 100 times what the prevailing minimum wage is at
the company's headquarters.

These limitations would still allow for a wide income inequality, but
necessarily limit the level of inequality per year. Those at the top can buy
stocks against taxable income. And would propose other limitations to
encourage redistribution and limit shifting funds to tax shelters.

~~~
douglance
Limiting maximum wage would drive people to found their companies overseas and
outsource to America.

